# Linux sur disque dur externe



## Titi-118 (12 Février 2015)

Bonjour! 
J'ai un mac mini avec une partition Windows de 20GO et vu que le DD n'est pas bien grand, ça ne m'arrange pas trop de mettre une seconde partition pour Linux. 

On m'a parlé de mettre Linux sur un disque dur externe (plutôt une bonne idée je trouve).
Je viens enfaite ici pour connaitre les risques.

J'ai un DD de 2TO déjà partitionné pour TimeMachine (500GO) et le reste pour mes films séries et musique (donc que des trucs important).
1) C'est un 2.5 donc j'imagine qu'il est déjà moins stable qu'un DD 3.5 qu'on branche sur secteur.
2) Vu qu'il est déjà partitionné je ne sais pas si c'est faisable de piquer un bout d'espace à une partition et d'en faire ma partition Linux SANS PERDRE AUCUNE DONNEES (donc sans formatage).
3) Je ne sais pas si la manip d'installation est "dangereuse" pour mes données.
4) Vu que Scientific Linux 6.5 sera sur mon DD j'imagine qu'il fonctionnera plus lentement ? 

Bref en gros est-ce que c'est une bonne idée niveau sécurité des données et efficacité de l'OS? Ou vaut mieux que j'aille piquer 20GO à mon mac ce sera moins dangereux?


Merci d'avance à tous =)


----------



## bompi (12 Février 2015)

Linux sur un disque externe ? Disons que n'importe quel système sur un disque externe sera pénalisé par les entrées/sorties.
Ça doit pouvoir marcher mais je n'en suis pas absolument certain.

Pour bien faire, il faut que tu récupères, avec les outils de OS X, deux nouvelles partitions sur ce disque externe. Une petite pour y monter le _swap_ et l'autre pour la partition générale ('/').
Si tu le fais sur le disque interne : même chose. Il est possible de fractionner les partitions existantes mais cela suppose qu'elles ne soient pas trop fragmentées et qu'elles aient de l'espace disponible.

Je ne sais pas ce que tu veux faire avec ce Linux ni ton niveau de familiarité avec la bestiole mais si tu ne veux pas mettre en péril l'existant, le plus simple serait sans doute de virtualiser Linux avec, au choix, VirtualBox (gratuit), Parallels Desktop (payant) ou VMWare Fusion (itou). Et là, tu peux même mettre la machine virtuelle (ce ne sont que de simples fichiers) sur le disque externe. Tout ceci sans aucun besoin de partitionnement...
Le seul impact sur le disque interne est l'installation du logiciel de virtualisation, ce qui est assez faible, finalement.

PS : tu ne dis pas quelle connectique est utilisée pour le disque externe : si c'est du Thunderbolt, il ne sera pas possible d'y faire tourner Linux en natif dessus. En virtuel, pas de problème.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2015)

un autre détail
il est parfaitement possible de modifier le partitionnement d'un disque  avec données dessus
(via utilitaire disque)
y compris en "retaillage" de partitions avec données dessus  , mais  cette manip là  peut aussi se passer avec des erreurs

tu ne dis pas quel partitionnement tu as fait
2 : TM + films
ou 
3 : TM+ films + une vide

or le disque en question est celui de tes sauvegardes


----------



## Titi-118 (12 Février 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses!

Bon donc en gros c'est un peu risque quand même... Je mettrait ca sur un autre disque dur je vais voir. 

J'ai un western digital 2TO usb3 et la configuration c'est TM (format Mac) + Film (format FAT32). 
Donc en gros je voulais piquer de la mémoire sur "film" et m'en servir pour mettre Linux. Mais vu que ca a l'air laborieux...


Si j'utilise un disque ext usb2 j'imagine que mon Linux sera moins rapide je me trompe?

Je ne veux pas trop faire un dual boot virtuel, ca pompe de la mémoire vive et sur Mac mini on n'en a pas à revendre ^^


----------



## bompi (13 Février 2015)

En USB2, c'est assez mou... Mais cela dépend aussi de ce que tu comptes faire.


----------



## Titi-118 (14 Février 2015)

Bon après réflexion j'ai supprimé ma partition windows pour y installer Linux. 
Je suis maintenant confronté à un problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre... Si quelqu'un peu m'aider ça serait vraiment sympa! 

J'ai procédé comme suit:
- Formater partition windows et remplacé par une partition en MS-DOS (FAT32)
- Téléchargé Scientific Linux (version 6) sur ce site
- Rendu ma clef USB bootable grace à unetbootin
- Démarré mon mac avec la touche option pour pouvoir lui dire de démarrer avec ma clef usb

Voilà, une fois ces étapes faites, une fenêtre s'affiche et me dit "linux va s'installer dans 3...2...1" et ça se fige à 0... Rien à faire obligé de redémarrer au bouton...

Si quelqu'un peu m'expliquer  soit une autre marche à suivre, soit ce que j'ai mal fait... Je ne suis pas très a l'aise avec le terminal, donc si on peut éviter de passer par là c'est cool.


Merci d'avance!!


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2015)

L'installation de Linux reste toujours un peu hardie sur du matériel pour lequel il n'est pas validé.
Il faut donc procéder par ordre :
a) identifier la machine avec précision
b) déterminer une distribution Linux qui est supposée pouvoir s'installer dessus, avec plus ou moins de manipulations manuelles
c) préparer le terrain
d) installer.

Pour le a) il faut aller dans le menu Pomme (sous OS X) et cliquer sur "À propos de ce Mac..." puis noter le numéro de série.
On peut alors identifier complètement la machine en allant (par exemple) sur le site EveryMac.
Pour le c), comme je l'ai dit précédemment, il faut, depuis OS X, créer non pas une mais deux partitions. Une petite pour le _swap_ (de la taille de la RAM, disons) et une autre pour le système.

Pour le b), il faut chercher sur les forums de la distribution choisie le mode opératoire. L'avantage avec les plus connues (Debian, Ubuntu et Mint, Fedora), c'est que les forums sont actifs. Pour les plus confidentielles, faut voir (et, souvent adapter ce qu'on trouve ailleurs...)
Je ne connais pas la Scientific Linux donc je ne sais pas si elle se base sur une Debian (ce serait cool) ou si elle a un mode de définition autonome mais en cherchant bien on devrait pouvoir trouver (par exemple chercher tout bêtement "scientific linux mac mini" donne des résultats à explorer).

Ensuite, on pourra s'attaquer au d).


----------



## Titi-118 (14 Février 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse! Je vais voir ça de plus près! 
En attendant j'ai fais autrement, j'ai utilisé ce toto. J'ai donc rendu ma clef bootable tout ce passe bien jusque là.
Je rallume mon mac, touche alt pour faire démarrer avec ma clef usb (qui s'appelle EFI sur l'écran je ne sais pas pourquoi) et encore la même chose, rien ne fonctionne. 
MAIS! J'ai essayé sur un PC portable, tout se passe a merveille... Donc ma clef est bien faites mais je ne sais pas ce qui ne va pas... Certainement un des trucs que tu dis Bompi...
Vous avez des idées?


----------



## Titi-118 (14 Février 2015)

Désolé pour le double post mais je viens d'essayer la méthode "rEFIT". Seulement ça ne fonctionne pas vraiment comme ce tuto l'explique... Au démarrage de mon ordi, rien ne s'affiche du tout et il démarre comme d'habitude. Si j'appuie sur option et lui propose de commencer avec ma clef usb ça redonne la même chose...


----------



## mistik (21 Février 2015)

C'est vraiment pas du frais (PowerPC) mais j'ai trouvé ce "vieux" site : *ICI*


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2015)

Le fait est que, surtout, l'architecture a bien changé depuis ce temps-là. Donc pour l'installation, ça a un impact non négligeable.


----------



## mistik (21 Février 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Le fait est que, surtout, l'architecture a bien changé depuis ce temps-là. Donc pour l'installation, ça a un impact non négligeable.



Bompi je te fais entièrement confiance !


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2015)

C'est gentil à toi


----------



## mistik (22 Février 2015)

mistik a dit:


> Bompi je te fais entièrement confiance !





bompi a dit:


> C'est gentil à toi



--> Oui, mais il ne faut pas en profiter !


----------

